# RecipeDB - Dubbel Dubbel



## Stuster (10/2/08)

Dubbel Dubbel  Ale - Belgian Dubbel  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 250g JW dark crystal in recipe was actually 150g JW dark crystal and 100g JW crystal wheat. FG was 1008 giving 7.3% alcohol.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    2.5 kg JWM Export Pilsner    2 kg JWM Light Munich    0.25 kg Hoepfner Melanoidin    0.25 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.25 kg JWM Dark Crystal     0.75 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      22 g Pacific Gem (Pellet, 15.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1388 - Belgian Strong Ale         32L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.064 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 24 IBU   Efficiency 73%   Alcohol 6.25%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 32L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Hogan (11/2/08)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Dubbel Dubbel




Stuster - I'm leaning toward making a BD in the near future. Does wheat play an important role in the recipe or can it be omitted.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Stuster (11/2/08)

Hogan, no need to include wheat in there IMO, though I think Doc might do in his dubbel. I think I used crystal wheat because that's what I had at the time.


----------

